# right crow hunting plan?



## peeco (Aug 29, 2004)

hey im going crow hunting soon :sniper: .i live in michigan and plan on hunting in some woods. i have an e-caller. and i think i will just wear normal camo does this sound like a good plan


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

If you're looking to shoot large numbers of birds you should find a field or pasture that they are hitting and set up there. It is pretty tough to get much shooting in woods because they are such a wary bird.


----------



## STEVE ERWIN (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah i agree, open ground is the way to go, but u need to conceal urself some way. All's i do is get under tree, or in a creek bed or soemthing.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Peeco & Duke,
The section of the country you live in will dictate which method works best for you. Example: If you live in an area where there is no concentration of crows and they are spread out all over the county in small groups of from two to twelve birds it's best to use the "Run & Gun" method. What you do is drive around until you see some crows and when you do, just drive right on past them for 100 yards or so. Get out of the truck and don't slam the doors! Now you keep some cover between you and them and call em over to your position. Make sure you get away from the truck before you start to call them. You will only get one good crack at them so make it count, on occasion you will get two passes from the crows before your done at that spot. Now you load up and go find some more crows. Once you learn the territory you will know which areas are best to hunt. If you can make 20 to 25 stands within four hours and you can shoot anywhere from one to three crows per stand you can see how they can add up! This type of gunning is best when the leaves are still on the trees to give you plenty of cover. If you like to snap shoot birds through the trees this is great sport! You want a fast handling firearm for this kind of work. If you shoot a pump or auto a 26 inch barrel works pretty damn slick with either improved cylender or light modified with a good trap load of 8's or 7 1/2's.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Remeber you can't shoot the vamints unless they are depredating, just depredated, or are about to depredate!!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Gusto,
In my last post I was referring to hunting crows during the crow season only, not out of season.

I have a question for you? I have thought about this for years, how the heck can you tell if a crow is about to commit depredation or has committed depredation while in flight? You can't, not unless you shoot him and see what he has been feeding on. I believe that is a big enough loophole in the law where it would be very tough to convict you! Crows are always depredating.

Bob Aronsohn "Crow Busters Staff"


----------

